# Veni Snack Stix



## jmusser (Mar 22, 2020)

Well I have time. Got out some venison(6#), pork butt and hi temp pepper jack. Used Hi Mtn Pepperoni mix. Started at 120 and worked up to 185 over 10 hrs. with applewood on the Bradley. Pulled at 152-158 into the ice bath. In fridge to bloom for a bit and then package. I love pepperoni, this seasoning didn't do it for me.  21mm tubes seem way to big for me. More exploration needed.















Made a 14# batch of venison/pork butt, Canadian Bacon, Pops Brine Bacon, and some Buckboard Bacon breakfast sausage as well. No pics but AC Legg #10 seasoning was perfect for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

Gosh it all looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## jmusser (Mar 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh it all looks fantastic!
> Al


Thanks Al! It turns out my wife and 7 year old find this the best ever.  Silver lining.


----------

